# Successful IUI



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello Girls,

Some of you may remember me....many months ago (well actually just over 9 months ago)

Its a simple message really, but I wanted to share that our IUI was a success (first attempt), and wanted to give a bit of extra hope to all those out there who may worry that IUI is a low success rate (I was already booking my second IUI when I found out the first had worked, as I thought early bleeding was my period).

I have a beautiful baby boy now and am and will always be so very grateful to the team on the NHS who allowed our dream to come true.

Good luck to anyone about to have IUI


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Congratulation Hayley!

Its lovely to see that your IUI was a success and that you now have a beautiful son - it really does give others hope to hear stories like yours.

Take Care and enjoy!

Amanda x


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

How wonderful!!

It's such a joy to hear of your success - things can get pretty gloomy on here after all, and understandably so.

Congratulations and thank you for spreading some good news.  We're just setting out on our first IUI cycle after two years of TTC so it's heartening to hear something so positive for a change. I have a good friend for whom it worked first time too so hip hip hurray for science and intervention when mother nature is having an off day/week/month/year...  

Wishing you all the best with motherhood.

T x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Huge congratulations xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello Hayley
That is brill news and has given me a boost - had our first DIUI this week so am in dreaded 2ww which is torture!  I am not at all positive but reading yours has given me a little hope! You must be so thrilled. What clinic were you at? Out of interest did you have 1 or 2 inseminations - ours does 2 on consecutive days. 
Congrats again  
Tiny


----------

